# Eclipse broadheads



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey all, up until now I have been planning on hunting with Grizzly's. But I have had a change of heart. Read an article on these and they have sparked my interest. So, has anyone used them? They are teflon coated and have a radiused blade for "maximum penetration". I'm fairly interested.

Also, they have 4 blade models available. They have a 10 gr. bleeder blade. Would a 155 gr. b head fly different than a 145 gr point? I know that b heads will fly different than fieldies but would 10 gr. make a huge difference? Thanks!


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I have no experience with those broadheads but to the second question, IMHO under normal 25 or less hunting distances you will not see much if any different flight characteristics or impact from a 145gr. field point to a 155gr. broadhead as long as the broadheads spin true with the arrow.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Raider.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm Not Ted said:


> They are teflon coated and have a radiused blade for "maximum penetration".


Teflon can increase penetration...but I believe you can teflon coat any head if you want.



I'm Not Ted said:


> Would a 155 gr. b head fly different than a 145 gr point? I know that b heads will fly different than fieldies but would 10 gr. make a huge difference? Thanks!


Not a huge difference...but if you're as anal as I am about tuning you would retune your equipment to match your specific broadhead.

You might just need to adjust your brace height by a little to compensate for the weight change.

Ray


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Will do then. Thanks all!


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm planning on using the 125 grain 2 blade this fall. (well, with the adapter they're a touch over 175 grains, the actual BH's were a bit over 125) 

They fly great, don't have the annoying vented BH whistling noise, and get downright wicked sharp.


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

The Eclipse are excellent heads. For the big 155 4 blade I'd probably get some 160 field points to go with (they are cheap anyway) but just as posted above, if your rig is tuned a little variance won't matter.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Well ya'll, Thanks! I've decided to go with either the 145 gr two blade or the 145 gr single bevel. The grizzly's looked nice but I've talked to Blake with eclipse and he's convinced me. Thanks to all who posted! :thumb:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I got some from Blake this summer as well, 2 and 4 blade heads. Hope to put them to the test in a few months.


----------



## marteen (Nov 29, 2008)

*consumer review*

I bought these after reading an article in trad. bowhunter magazine. as with many archery/bowhunting topics I learned alot about sharpening here at A/T(thanks to all). The performance of these on some unlucky feral hogs this past weekend was extraordinary to say the least, also very rewarding to see the honing job pay off. The only issue was that one edge "folded over" starting 1/2" back from the tip and continued for 5/8" . I use a Lansky and put a 25 degree bevel on the edge. I have an opportunity to put a 30 degree on them to prevent edge damage. The shot was qtring away and entered 3" behind elbow and continued into plate on opposite shoulder so the edge damage is understandable. Curious about known angles that others put on edges so input would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

No help here, I just did the best I could to follow what was there for an angle. I don't have a lansky type sharpener.


----------



## marteen (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, the 25 degree most closely resembles the factory grind.


----------



## HonkAddict (Oct 18, 2011)

Let's bump this to the top and ahead six years lol, thinking about ordering some!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't know about for a traditional bow. But I had some a while back and did not like them at all for my compound. Out of 6 only 2 spun true and 2 were ok and the other 2 were no good. I sent back the 2 that were no good and got back 4 that spun ok. They did not fly well for me at all. At the time I was shooting helix and buzzcuts too. Both which were like laser guided missiles. The eclipse heads were all over at 50yds. At 20 I could have been in the kill zone easy but past 30 and they were unpredictable.


----------

